# Midsummer M'Home Show-Kelmarsh Hall



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi everyone

Just wanted to let you all know that booking *IS NOW OPEN* for the Midsummer Motorhome & Caravan Show at Kelmarsh Hall on 15th/16th/17th June 2012. It's a new venue for this show, so let's give it some support. Two open air concerts are including in the camping price plus unlimited access to the show.

Full details of the show and a link to the booking page are on Warners website:

http://www.outandaboutlive.co.uk/Shows/The-Midsummer-Motorhome-and-Caravan-Show/_sh26

If you want to go and camp with the MHF group please add your name to the MHF list here:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=344

Then book with Warners, *don't forget to put MotorhomeFacts.com as your Club*. You do get a *£10*club discount :wink: plus if you are not booked with the club you will NOT be allowed to camp with us.

When you have booked with Warners please confirm your attendance on the MHF list. *Please do NOT confirm until you have booked with Warners*. Thanks.

Hope to see a lot more names on the list joining Bob & Andrea at this event.


----------

